# Wish me luck!!



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Since Im down in South Beach "for work" and will be leaving soon for another trip overseas--missing most of the fishing season-- I've decided to spoil myself a little and rent a private Charter tomorrow. Capt. Knows since I'm staying in a hotel I wont be keeping anything but just ready for some good action.

Headed out at 0730 til 3. Wish me luck and will follow up with hopefully a great FISHTALE


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Since Im down in South Beach "for work" and will be leaving soon for another trip overseas--missing most of the fishing season-- I've decided to spoil myself a little and rent a private Charter tomorrow. Capt. Knows since I'm staying in a hotel I wont be keeping anything but just ready for some good action.
> 
> Headed out at 0730 til 3. Wish me luck and will follow up with hopefully a great FISHTALE



Best of luck. :yes:


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Good luck, I hope you catch a bunch.

Kevin


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

This is gonna be a short report. Only had a small shark! Lol 600 down the drain for a chance at a sailfish. Crew was nice but was just tough fishing. Who knows maybe another try next year.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry to hear about your lack of luck you will get them next time


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> This is gonna be a short report. Only had a small shark! Lol 600 down the drain for a chance at a sailfish. Crew was nice but was just tough fishing. Who knows maybe another try next year.


that's the spirit focusing on the next trip IMHO. thanks for sharing and be safe wherever you're headed.


----------

